# SS Earnholm 1875 death of Chief Engineer



## TropiConsul (May 22, 2011)

Dugald Paterson (1848-1875) of Campbeltown, Argyllshire was the younger brother of Francis McCallum Paterson who was a hotel keeper and the son of John Paterson, a pensioned Mariner of the revenue cruiser Chichester. Dugald died, age 27, at sea aboard the SS Earnholm where he served as Chief Engineer. The 1871 census shows him living in Glasgow where he was employed as an “engine fitter”. 

On Scotland's People, the Marine Register for 1875 shows that Dugald Paterson, Chief Engineer, age 27 died in an accident aboard the SS Earnholm. Where can I learn more about his death? 

Black's guide to Ireland for 1902 shows "S.S. EARNHOLM leaves Leith every Monday, and Aberdeen every Tuesday, for Buckie, Lossiemouth, Cromarty, Invergordon, and Inverness: leaves Inverness every Thursday for Cromarty, Invergordon, Aberdeen, and Leith." I also found that the SS Earnholm sank off Invergordon in 1911 or 1912.(Pint)


----------

